# Legendary Mudu



## RegDiggins (Dec 11, 2009)

I joined the forum recently with one purpose only and that is to find out about MuDu watches.

I am old enough to have owned one in the very early sixties and like all my fellow owners I bought it in a pub for Â£5 from a fellow with a choice of about half a dozen. None of them had a strap of any sort and I recall it cost me Â£4 10s for a Fixoflex strap.(Perhaps it is worth pointing out that the total outlay represented about half of my weekly wage at the time)

Having given me faultless service for the next ten or so years it disappeared as most old watches do to be replaced by Texas Instruments red LED watch in the early 70s. Recently I came across the name again on ebay and early this year bought a Doublematic on ebay. I was lucky enough last month to buy on ebay once again another Mudu but this time with a second hand described on dial as "super automatic" and marked on the centre of the back as "full lever".

Now I have become very interested in them not for the usual reason but because there seems to be no information about them other than the urban legend.

Here is a supposed Swiss maker producing for the time fairly expensive and sophisticated watches without any reference to the firm historically to be found in advertising of any sort or lists of manufacturers. They seem to have had no agents in the UK Did they ever exist????


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

There has been some discussion about this make in recent months. Enter MuDu in the search box, top right of the page, and enjoy. Not too much hard info' on the company unfortunately.

Julian (L)


----------



## wincanton (Dec 15, 2009)

like you I have joined the watch forum to find out about mu do watches .

my dad bought one in 1965 from a man in the pub it worked well until it was stolen in 2002.

I have bought one on ebay and want to find out more I know it was a sub brand for a swiss maker

would like to know more lets hope we can.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've inherited a MuDu Doublematic with date and 10K gold plated case from my Dad, who bought it some time in the early 1960s when I was a mere lad. I vaguely remember him getting it from a friend who lived in his home town ( Stockport)who also seemed to be able to get hold of other things , like my Dads sheepskin coat so probably had connections with the black import trade of the time. Mine has the 4002 movement and keeps excellent time, despite not having been serviced for decades.

I'm going to get it serviced and cleaned then will wear it in his memory.

Lawrence ( g4gzg)


----------



## RegDiggins (Dec 11, 2009)

I seem to have lost my update so here we go again.

Despite getting no info on this forum in other quarters the legend persists of MuDu being Blancpain second brand.

This has been suggested by two different sources independently (one in Germany ). I intend to pursue this line of enquiry

but am still amazed by the lack of commercial activity under the name ( list of agents, stockists and advertising ) and if it

was Blancpain why only available in UK and not in Switzerland or other European countries.

The plot thickens !!!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Reg

The plot thickens for me too and am interested in the source of the BlancPain suggestion. Another ageing relative remembered my dad getting the watch and it looking similar to another Swiss brand but can't remember which one and when prompted thought it might have been Avia.

I'll post any more info I can get and possibly a couple of pics when I can get the camera out and going.

Regards

quote name='RegDiggins' date='30 December 2009 - 06:16 PM' timestamp='1262197019' post='515722']

I seem to have lost my update so here we go again.

Despite getting no info on this forum in other quarters the legend persists of MuDu being Blancpain second brand.

This has been suggested by two different sources independently (one in Germany ). I intend to pursue this line of enquiry

but am still amazed by the lack of commercial activity under the name ( list of agents, stockists and advertising ) and if it

was Blancpain why only available in UK and not in Switzerland or other European countries.

The plot thickens !!!


----------



## MarkyBoy (Jun 6, 2021)

I was lucky enough to get a Gold American Indian Head MuDu from my grandma before she passed in 1978 . I chose it myself from an unpretentious watch and second hand jewellery shop on my high street . It was unique and marked my 17th birthday. She passed the following year . Unfortunately it was stolen from me by a so called friend . I've never seen one since . Anyone seen or heard of this unique design ?
I've never seen one since .Even the guy who sold it to me regretted doing so because it was so unusual and worth 2 weeks of her pension.


----------

